# Select Machine Horizontal Mill - Vertical Head Help



## agriverbear (May 18, 2021)

This is a Select Machine horizontal mill model UF, 1970's Taiwan vintage. There is no info anywhere. It is an NMTB 40 taper head.

The vertical head engages via key slot which I thought was the drive dogs on the arbor since they are the same width, but they do not project far enough into the head to engage. So either there was an tool holder that had a key, or the drive dogs were taken off and a larger key was bolted on.

Has anyone seen a design like this? Any thoughts to the best approach?

Is just a tall key good enough, or does it need to mate with the key and back of the drive with an arbor on a holder?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## benmychree (May 18, 2021)

There would have been a driver to fit in the spindle to match the slot in the head.


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2021)

There was apparently an intermediate piece which has gone missing.  A piece that would have a slot on one side and a tang on the other. Or, that head is not native to that machine and/or was for a different model
-Mark


----------

